# Paph. rothschildianum (‘New Horizon’ FCC/AOS x ‘Raptor’ GM/JOGA)



## Duck Slipper (Apr 30, 2021)

The 2 Roth’s in the window, the plant on the right is Raptor. Regretfully I only bought 1 of these as a seedling in 2018. It has been a good grower. The first 2 flowers are 27+ cm. Kind of hard to hold a ruler in on hand and cell phone in the other and then take the pic!
View attachment 27324
View attachment 27325
View attachment 27326
View attachment 27327



[


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 30, 2021)

Clearly you are excited about these plants. So many pics!!
Nice form on both


----------



## Duck Slipper (Apr 30, 2021)

Apologies for all the pics, I touched “full image” and it posted them but didn’t show up on my phone, so I touched full image again and apparently again. Admins. please delete pics!


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 30, 2021)

I had that happen before. The only thing I can figure out was to delete all and start over with the pics


----------



## Duck Slipper (Apr 30, 2021)

SlipperKing said:


> Clearly you are excited about these plants. So many pics!!
> Nice form on both


Excited! Yes! Technology inclined? No!


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 30, 2021)

Now that I posted a reply you may not be able to edit. The 3 dots at the bottom of your original post, touch it to edit


----------



## kiwi (Apr 30, 2021)

Well done. They look amazing.


----------



## emydura (Apr 30, 2021)

They look good. It would be nice to have a front on shot of one of the flowers. It is hard to judge from the angled flowers.


----------



## Duck Slipper (Apr 30, 2021)

emydura said:


> They look good. It would be nice to have a front on shot of one of the flowers. It is hard to judge from the angled flowers.


Emydura...this was all goofed up! Pushed too many buttons and then edited, I’m starting over, tomorrow!


----------



## kiwi (Apr 30, 2021)

They look as though they are strongly influenced by ‘New Horizon’


----------



## emydura (May 1, 2021)

kiwi said:


> They look as though they are strongly influenced by ‘New Horizon’



I was thinking that, especially the colour..


----------



## emydura (May 1, 2021)

Duck Slipper said:


> Emydura...this was all goofed up! Pushed too many buttons and then edited, I’m starting over, tomorrow!



Look forward to that. 

David


----------



## Ozpaph (May 1, 2021)

another good reason to wake up in the morning!


----------



## Duck Slipper (May 1, 2021)

Another try, push full image once. Petal width 27+ cm.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (May 1, 2021)

Nice blooming with 4 flowers. 

The dorsal/pouch angle seems narrow. This makes the flower look closed. Perhaps it’s still young.


----------



## dodidoki (May 1, 2021)

Very nice roth!!!


----------



## Ozpaph (May 1, 2021)

a pleasing 'first up'.


----------



## musa (May 2, 2021)

Looks great! I'm glad I bought one of these last year, but there is still a long way to go...


----------



## NEslipper (May 2, 2021)

Four flowers on a single-growth first bloomer is great! Nice to see these starting to bloom out. Good size and great looking dorsal as well, hopefully, it opens up a little more on the next flowering. What’s the other cross?


----------



## Duck Slipper (May 2, 2021)

NEslipper said:


> Four flowers on a single-growth first bloomer is great! Nice to see these starting to bloom out. Good size and great looking dorsal as well, hopefully, it opens up a little more on the next flowering. What’s the other cross?


Black Diamond x Atticus
I was waiting for the 4th flower to open a bit before posting.


----------



## Fabrice (May 3, 2021)

Are you sure the right plant is Raptor? It would be a division of this famous plant? I don't think. Maybe "just" a cross with Raptor?

https://cdn11.bigcommerce.com/s-jk4n0k63rn/images/stencil/1280x1280/products/6778/4752/PAS0647 Paph. rothschildianum 'Raptor' 97pts GM JOGA__18872.1613442717.jpg?c=1


----------



## h_mossy (May 3, 2021)

Nice bloom count. Love the light green-yellow tint.


----------



## Justin (May 4, 2021)

Fabrice said:


> Are you sure the right plant is Raptor? It would be a division of this famous plant? I don't think. Maybe "just" a cross with Raptor?
> 
> https://cdn11.bigcommerce.com/s-jk4n0k63rn/images/stencil/1280x1280/products/6778/4752/PAS0647 Paph. rothschildianum 'Raptor' 97pts GM JOGA__18872.1613442717.jpg?c=1



It is a seedling of 'New Horizon' x 'Raptor'


----------



## Duck Slipper (May 4, 2021)

Justin said:


> It is a seedling of 'New Horizon' x 'Raptor'


Yes, correct, it is a seedling purchased in 2018.


----------



## GuRu (May 7, 2021)

Duck Slipper said:


> The 2 Roth’s in the window, the plant on the right is Raptor.......



When I started reading this thread I was pretty confused. 4 photos of the same plant and you and the first postings were talking about 2 plants. I had doubts of my sanity.....but fortunately found the solution farer below in post #14.  
Now I can understand the posts of the other ones and yes.......these *two* roths are very nice ones


----------



## Duck Slipper (May 7, 2021)

GuRu said:


> When I started reading this thread I was pretty confused. 4 photos of the same plant and you and the first postings were talking about 2 plants. I had doubts of my sanity.....but fortunately found the solution farer below in post #14.
> Now I can understand the posts of the other ones and yes.......these *two* roths are very nice ones


I apologize for the confusion! The four photos was a lot worse before I deleted quite a few and somehow I left four of the same pic.


----------



## KateL (May 7, 2021)

Very cool. I have my first ever Roth spike. They are fascinating from the get-go with those crazy stripes on the bud sheath. I can definitely see how these could become addicting. 
It may take me a while to grow any as nice as yours!!!


----------

